# Onkyo TX-NR 727 Setup Advice (Polk RTIa4 and CSIA6)



## Jondoyle24 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi,
I got an amazing deal on the 727 receivers, and got one for each room. I have 7.1 in the basement and 5.1 in small living room. 

Does anyone have any links for sites or docs that might give a great over view for all of the settings in the rcvr? This receiver has a ton of new feature abilities over my last onkyos and i wanna make sure i reap the benefits correctly. 

I guess either a step by step of a basic setup of functions (than i would go thru and tweak to my room and ear preferencs) or a step by step of clear definitions for what each setting is for and what it affects.. so i can better understand why i am adjusting a setting a certain way.

thanks all!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I printed off the users manual for my Onkyo tx-nr809 and it was pretty useful. It lists all of the features and settings and gives an overview of everything. Mine came on a CD and I found it much easier to print it off because I was constantly referencing it for about the first three months of ownership.


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

You'll obviously want to run Audyssey in each room, then likely need to tweak the crossover settings for your speakers a bit. 

If it's possible to go with a wired network, you'll likely find better performance that way a depending upon how you're going to use these. 

I rip my Blu-rays to a NAS server with lossless mkv compression. That yields 20-35GB movie files - you simply cannot stream that over a standard wireless network. I bought a cheap ($40-50) gigabit Ethernet switch and ran it between my streamer, my NAS and my Onkyo receiver. No lags, instant playback!

Not sure what specific setup tips you're looking for but in terms of speaker placement, another Shack member gave me this link for speaker placement and it really helped when expanding past 5.1. I knew where the Height channel was going but when I added Surround Backs, I was also going to put the Surround L/R behind me - which isn't correct and moving them forward made a huge difference! Loving my 9.2 setup now. Even my wife says she's hearing things she hadn't before - and that amazed me.

CEDIA link for speaker placement and angles:
http://www.cediaeducation.com/cgblog...-Cinema-Design

Anything else you're specifically looking for, please post. Cheers and good luck setting up your new rigs!!!

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## SullenFF (Nov 19, 2013)

Where did you get the deal on the receivers at?


----------

